# Corratec Corones RCT-01 Rennrad Ultegra RH=55



## SRX-Prinz (6. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120925683520?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## SRX-Prinz (10. Juni 2012)

Endspurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

